# Which 1 of you got hit the HARDEST.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I have not been following the news. out there on the east coast. just wondering which town/ state got TKO'D.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Worcester and up through the Merrimack Valley hit the jackpot at ~ 36".


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm 20 mins north of Boston and we got slammed. When the snow stopped falling around 2:00 AM this morning, final total was 31" (much higher in areas prone to snow drifts). That on top of the 6" we picked up on Saturday. Looks like the potential for another doozy Sunday Night into Monday Morning. Early projections call for 6" - 10". After a relatively quiet December, we're smack dab in the middle of one of those volatile weather patterns. I waited all summer for this!


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Freezn said:


> I'm 20 mins north of Boston and we got slammed. When the snow stopped falling around 2:00 AM this morning, final total was 31" (much higher in areas prone to snow drifts). That on top of the 6" we picked up on Saturday. Looks like the potential for another doozy Sunday Night into Monday Morning. Early projections call for 6" - 10". After a relatively quiet December, we're smack dab in the middle of one of those volatile weather patterns. I waited all summer for this!


You are a Honda super freak. Great machines. Which one is your favorite? Anyone more troublesome (mechanical issues) than the other. You are one of the few to have this many and give a complete working review.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Nashua, NH 32"


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sayreville,NJ about 4 inches (called for 24-28 so they were off by about 2 feet)


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> You are a Honda super freak. Great machines. Which one is your favorite? Anyone more troublesome (mechanical issues) than the other. You are one of the few to have this many and give a complete working review.


That's a tough question. It really depends on the storm. The HS928 is so much fun to use. There's a reason Honda hasn't changed the overall design and engine set-up of the HS928 in something like 15+ years. It's just a well built beast with tons of power to spare and purrs like a kitten. Unless you're standing 25' or closer to the machine, you have a hard time telling whether it's running or not. It throws snow like there's no tomorrow. It was easily throwing the 30"+ of dry snow we received yesterday 25'-30' straight in the air and 40' - 50' in either direction. Sadly, we don't get hit with too many "super" storms in New England each year that require the HS928. I generally reserve that machine for 10"+ snowfalls. My go to machine is the HS621, perfect combination of power and maneuverability. The GX160 commercial engine is about as reliable as they come. Routine oil changes and spark plug gapping is all that's ever needed. I replace the scraper bar, paddles, and belt every 5 years and the machine just keeps plugging away. Great throw distance about 30'-35' with dry snow conditions and maybe 20'-25' with moderately wet snow. What I like the best about the HS621 is that is clears the snow right down to bare asphalt. I'm not exaggerating. It leaves nothing behind. I go out and clear the driveway a couple times each storm, so EOD is never really an issue, but it probably would be if I left it too long. I also spray all my equipment (Auger Area and discharge chute) with Silicone spray before and after each use. I swear that's why they continue to remain rust free. The HS520 is my "Red-Headed" stepchild. Nothing wrong with the machine, it's just not my "go to" machine and therefore doesn't get the attention or use it probably deserves. It certainly performs as well as the HS621, but for whatever reason, I like the lines and look of the HS621. Never got used to the bloated chunky look of the HS520. Thought about selling it a few years ago, but my 13 year old son absolutely loves using that machine. He even pulls it out to hit the neighbors driveway. Just can't bring myself to selling it when I know how much he enjoys using it, polishing it, and maintaining it. Kind of cool don't you think? I'm sure you'll be reading posts on this from "Mini Freezn" in years to come.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not sure what the news people say but if i had 
to guess we got somewhere near 30". 


Lee


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

JNC - 

I envy your 924.....I always wanted a big beast in a 24" bucket..


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

my dog can now walk over my 8' fence...


----------



## engine2quarters (Nov 13, 2013)

On the coast, south of Boston, 24 inches plus whatever salt water you can measure that came over the seawalls. Been shoveling/blowing for 8 hours so far, got one doorway/path to do tomorrow. Limited power outages along the sea coast. Several houses off their foundations, street covered in beach sand, etc., etc.
I've seen worse.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

westford just south of nashua nh 35.8 inches wooo hooo fun times lol


----------



## wearp (Jan 29, 2015)

*Northeast Snow!!*

Live in Taunton, MA. and had between 28"-30" of this nasty stuff . Old Craftsman snowblower died on first crank. Went out and bought Ariens Platinum 30 SHO. This thing was destroying 4 foot drifts and shooting them over my house, just awesome!


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Lucked out and only got seven inches. Good practice for blowing the driveway at my new place. I think I got it down pat now. Usually I enjoy getting a large storm, but I was not looking forward to blowing three feet of powdery snow in windy cold conditions. 
Just twenty miles to the east of me and its two feet of snow. North and west of Boston really got clobbered. 
Overall it was just a moderate storm for me.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

33.5 here with some 5 ft drifts . I plowed ,blowed, shoveled for 35 hr's with a 2 hr nap at the 24 hr mark. the 69 worked great, my toro 2450 broke. I am glade it's over now but they are saying another 6' coming friday.


----------



## brvid (Dec 29, 2014)

I live in Centereach on Long Island. We got about 25". This was the first serious use of my Ariens 24" Deluxe two-stage machine purchased two weeks ago. LOVE IT! Never used a snow blower or even gas lawn mower before. It just sailed through everything. I had to "work" the higher areas, like the plowed in opening to the driveway that the town snow plows piled up. But it was totally up to the job. Last week when I was playing with it I hurt my back by using my back to lift up the front when it would get stuck. I now realize I have to either lift with my arms only when I need to tilt it backwards, or just let the machine do it's thing. It will eventually go through everything if I just back off and go forward again. Definetly a learning curve but I can't believe I didn't get purchase one of these years ago! It WAS bordering on fun!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

brvid said:


> I live in Centereach on Long Island. We got about 25". This was the first serious use of my Ariens 24" Deluxe two-stage machine purchased two weeks ago. LOVE IT! Never used a snow blower or even gas lawn mower before. It just sailed through everything. I had to "work" the higher areas, like the plowed in opening to the driveway that the town snow plows piled up. But it was totally up to the job. Last week when I was playing with it I hurt my back by using my back to lift up the front when it would get stuck. I now realize I have to either lift with my arms only when I need to tilt it backwards, or just let the machine do it's thing. It will eventually go through everything if I just back off and go forward again. Definetly a learning curve but I can't believe I didn't get purchase one of these years ago! It WAS bordering on fun!


I find it works best when your wheels start to spin, to just stop going forward to let it clear out . Then let it go again .


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I got a whopping 3".

Maybe I can win the least amount of snow from this blizzard?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I got a whopping 3".
> 
> Maybe I can win the least amount of snow from this blizzard?


MAHALO there BROTHER ED. I was wondering how much you and snookie got out there in jersey.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MAHALO there BROTHER ED. I was wondering how much you and snookie got out there in jersey.


You do know that she is from NY?
Jersey girls are different.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> You do know that she is from NY?
> Jersey girls are different.


 no I did not know that. I was just messing with you on that 1.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> no I did not know that. I was just messing with you on that 1.


I believe that she now resides in Jersey, but yes she came from NY.
Most on the show came from NY or other states, I think only one of the guys was from NJ.

But it is the Jersey shore.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

We dodged the bullet and only ended up getting 3.5". The week before, we got 9". Now, forecast for a possible 6"-12" on Sunday (Superbowl) night into Monday morning.

Woke up this morning to fresh snow - maybe 3". The 20 year old Toro 724 did my driveway, and three other neighbors driveways. 

Snow drought is over!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> POWERSHIFT93 said:
> 
> 
> > no I did not know that. I was just messing with you on that 1.
> ...


I live 15min from snookie's old stompin grounds


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WELL if either of you guys ever see her. blow her a kiss from the frozen tundra 4 me.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I was in the jackpot zone. I believe the official measurement was 35"








.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WELL if either of you guys ever see her. blow her a kiss from the frozen tundra 4 me.


Suppose I do you this favor...I have one question....

first duck her ape of a husband???? ....or my wife swinging a 5lb handbag???


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

WestminsterFJR That's a LOT of snow !!! I'm sure some folks here are jealous . How did the big mean green machine do ??


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Those mail boxes are around 3' from the ground.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

1894 said:


> WestminsterFJR That's a LOT of snow !!! I'm sure some folks here are jealous . How did the big mean green machine do ??


I would have been happy with a 1/4 amount of his snow.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

1894 said:


> WestminsterFJR That's a LOT of snow !!! I'm sure some folks here are jealous . How did the big mean green machine do ??


The Deere did great. It's more front-end biased than most units which is good for deep snow like this, as it minimizes the bucket from riding up. The down side is it does take more muscle to maneuver than my vintage Ariens although it has 'easy steer'.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> Suppose I do you this favor...I have one question....
> 
> first duck her ape of a husband???? ....or my wife swinging a 5lb handbag???


 better duck your wife. I heard she has quite a reach. I was just messing with you guys.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JnC said:


> Those mail boxes are around 3' from the ground.


I don't see any mail boxes.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I don't see any mail boxes.



Exactly lol. Mine is behind the tree trunk and you can barely see my neighbors across the street. 

After that storm we had another 14" and the one over the past couple of days has dumped close to two feet of snow. 

I had to borrow an older ariens 1028 from a friend to use at work yesterday and boy did that make me miss my Honda, especially the Hydrostatic transmission and the tracks. 

The tracked machines may be heavy but they stay put when you hit hard packed snow. Even though the ariens chewed through most of the snow I pointed it towards but it took a lot to keep the bucket put. 

I missed the HST as I can ease off of the speed when going through 2~4 feet of snow and let the blower work its magic where as with standard transmission on the ariens, even at the lowest speed I had to keep getting off of the drive lever multiple times to make sure the bucket wont come off. 

My whole upper body is sore beyond belief at this point


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Another 20" yesterday bringing total snowfall count currently on the ground to roughly 44". Much higher totals in snowdrift areas. It has snowed 13 of the last 17 days. I'm not sure what's going to need more maintenance at the end of the season, my snow blowers or my back. Went to Home Depot yesterday to pick-up a few more bags of wood pellets for the stove. Decided to have a little fun with the store greeter who was a younger fellow. Asked him where I could find Step 1 Lawn Fertilizer. He looked a little like this.....


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

We have had a lot of snow. Just changed the oil in the 1132, was black but full. Broke the traction return spring on the 521 (had permanent drive) but got a new one today. Picking up the materials for impeller kits for both machines and some steel to make drift cutters.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

JnC said:


> Exactly lol. Mine is behind the tree trunk and you can barely see my neighbors across the street.
> 
> After that storm we had another 14" and the one over the past couple of days has dumped close to two feet of snow.
> 
> ...


what happened to your Honda? did you sell it?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

lclement said:


> what happened to your Honda? did you sell it?


Honda serves me at home, had to borrow/use the ariens at work.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WHO is the BIG WINNER NOW??????????????


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHO is the BIG WINNER NOW??????????????


I had no idea we were having a contest. What are the prizes?



The only winners here are the snowblower dealers and parts suppliers.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

We got another 16.5 yesterday. Between 4:50 am to 7:30 am we got 8.5'' of snow.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*NOAA says....*

Ipswich, Salisbury are well north of Boston.
Other > 18 inches are nearer to Cape Cod.
The Milton reading 'cheats' a bit because the observation was made from a hill 600 ft above every thing else in the area


SOUTH DARTMOUTH 22.8 456 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
IPSWICH 22.0 1209 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
ACUSHNET 22.0 904 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
NEW BEDFORD 21.0 254 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
SALISBURY 20.5 843 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
BRIDGEWATER 20.0 355 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
MILTON 19.1 824 AM 2/15 BLUE HILL
EAST FREETOWN 18.5 943 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
FAIRHAVEN 18.5 257 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
MIDDLEBORO 18.0 1029 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
WEST WAREHAM 17.8 1230 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST ACUSHNET 17.5 1147 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
WILMINGTON 17.5 1038 AM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
EAST BRIDGEWATER 17.3 622 PM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
FALL RIVER 17.2 930 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
PLYMOUTH 17.0 1110 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
MANSFIELD 17.0 1015 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
SHARON 17.0 1006 AM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
SALEM 17.0 306 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
LEXINGTON 16.6 944 AM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
ACTON 16.6 932 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRAMINGHAM 16.5 1039 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
BEDFORD 16.5 510 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
KINGSTON 16.5 138 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WINTHROP 16.2 100 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
1 N EAST BOSTON 16.2 100 PM 2/15 AIRPORT
QUINCY 16.0 1138 AM 2/15 MEDIA
HINGHAM 16.0 834 AM 2/15 CO-OP OBSERVER
NEW EDFORD 16.0 717 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
STONEHAM 16.0 557 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
FOXBORO 15.6 913 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST NEWTON 15.5 1148 AM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
WOBURN 15.5 441 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOMERVILLE 15.5 200 PM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
WALPOLE 15.4 922 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
WINCHESTER 15.2 1130 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
STOW 15.0 1212 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH READING 15.0 1153 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
LYNN 15.0 1135 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
NORTH WEYMOUTH 15.0 1125 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
NEEDHAM HEIGHTS 15.0 1121 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WAKEFIELD 15.0 1105 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
TEWKSBURY 15.0 934 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
LAKEVILLE 15.0 444 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
SHIRLEY 15.0 142 PM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
CARLISLE 14.5 903 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
REVERE 14.5 241 PM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
NORWOOD 14.5 145 PM 2/15 NWS EMPLOYEE
BURLINGTON 14.3 848 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
LITTLETON 14.1 851 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
TAUNTON 14.1 100 PM 2/15 NWS OFFICE
ARLINGTON 14.0 1255 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
HANOVER 14.0 1104 AM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
HOPKINTON 14.0 1100 AM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
LOWELL 14.0 1010 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WAYLAND 14.0 924 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
WESTON 14.0 426 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
GLOUCESTER 14.0 255 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
PEMBROKE 14.0 219 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
 MANCHESTER 13.9 430 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
CHELMSFORD 13.8 1129 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
DRACUT 13.8 211 PM 2/15 SOCIAL MEDIA
BRAINTREE 13.5 833 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
ROCKLAND 13.5 829 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
RANDOLPH 13.5 709 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOPSFIELD 13.5 119 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
COHASSET 13.4 1223 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
TYNGSBORO 13.3 1214 PM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
MILFORD 13.3 229 PM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
CONCORD 13.3 130 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
NAHANT 13.2 1225 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOWNSEND 13.2 941 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
DIGHTON 13.0 1147 AM 2/15 NWS EMPLOYEE
HOLBROOK 13.0 1004 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
STOUGHTON 13.0 926 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
ATTLEBORO 13.0 923 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
BOSTON 13.0 911 AM 2/15 GOVERNMENT CENTER
HINGHAM 13.0 831 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
HAVERHILL 13.0 159 AM 2/16 NONE
ANDOVER 12.5 1122 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
NORTH CHELMSFORD 12.5 955 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WRENTHAM 12.1 1210 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
PEPPERELL 12.0 1238 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEYMOUTH 12.0 1238 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
WEST HARWICH 12.0 1231 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
HARVARD 12.0 1123 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
GROTON 12.0 918 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
SANDWICH 12.0 315 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
HOLLISTON 12.0 248 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
MILLIS 11.7 1211 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
SCITUATE 11.5 1127 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH DIGHTON 11.5 1114 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
NORTH ATTLEBORO 11.5 925 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
CENTERVILLE 11.4 1255 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTBOROUGH 11.2 318 PM 2/15 NWS EMPLOYEE
STERLING 11.1 115 PM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
METHUEN 11.0 1247 PM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
EAST WAREHAM 11.0 1124 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
LEOMINSTER 11.0 850 AM 2/15 SOCIAL MEDIA
HANSON 11.0 830 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
ROYALSTON 11.0 231 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST BOYLSTON 10.6 238 PM 2/15 COCORAHS
BOURNE 10.5 1251 PM 2/15 NWS EMPLOYEE
WESTMINSTER 10.5 117 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
BOYLSTON 10.2 1249 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
SHREWSBURY 10.2 1043 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
HUBBARDSTON 10.2 844 AM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
3 WNW WORCESTER 10.1 1225 PM 2/15 AIRPORT
OAK BLUFFS 10.0 1028 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
SMITHFIELD 10.0 952 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
AUBURN 9.5 1040 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WALES 9.0 905 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
EAST FALMOUTH 9.0 356 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
NANTUCKET 9.0 123 PM 2/15 SOUTH END OF ISLAND
NEW SALEM 8.5 951 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
REHOBOTH 8.1 300 PM 2/15 NWS EMPLOYEE
SPENCER 8.0 1034 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST CHATHAM 7.0 1243 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
NORTHFIELD 7.0 1000 AM 2/15 NONE
BRIMFIELD 7.0 856 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
HARWICHPORT 7.0 847 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
WARE 7.0 840 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
SOUTHBRIDGE 6.4 1253 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
ORANGE 6.0 1156 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
GREENFIELD 6.0 1049 AM 2/15 MEDIA
SHUTESBURY 6.0 936 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
ASHFIELD 6.0 147 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
PLAINFIELD 5.6 911 AM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
HEATH 5.5 1213 PM 2/15 HAM RADIO
CHARLTON 5.0 949 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
BLANDFORD 5.0 857 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
TURNERS FALLS 5.0 835 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
SPRINGFIELD 4.5 1235 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTHAMPTON 4.5 938 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
EASTHAMPTON 4.5 937 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
CHESTER 4.5 855 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
WESTFIELD 4.5 841 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
FEEDING HILLS 4.5 247 PM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
AMHERST 4.2 1040 AM 2/15 GENERAL PUBLIC
HUNTINGTON 4.0 949 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
SOUTHAMPTON 4.0 921 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
SUNDERLAND 4.0 920 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
SOUTHWICK 3.5 854 AM 2/15 HAM RADIO
WILBRAHAM 3.5 838 AM 2/15 BROADCAST MEDIA
COLRAIN 3.5 457 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER
HAMPDEN 3.3 110 PM 2/15 TRAINED SPOTTER


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

WP_20150202_18_39_58_Pro__highres by JB464, on Flickr


WP_20150202_19_42_41_Pro by JB464, on Flickr


That was the first week in Feb. Much more now. Just east of Boston.


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

My town has app. 80 inches in 4 weeks. I know Worcester has over 100 and Boston has over 90.


----------

